# How do you know the Jesus you know is the right one?



## gordon 2 (Mar 12, 2011)

Often we have heard someone say "You don't know So-And-So as well as I do."

As individual saints do we all know Jesus the same? I'm thinking perhaps not or no we don't all know Jesus or God the same or the same degree.

How about our knowledge of Jesus from the perspective of our denominations? Do different doctrines and religious cultures tint our glasses, so to speak, regards the Jesus we might know?

What is the part of the Holy Spirit in all this? As a guide to truth do we in fact all know the same Jesus and infact the same God? Can someone sum this up?

And finally is the Holy Spirit unique to christianity? And is Jesus, for us The Savior, something else in other religious traditions? In other words, perhaps to simple, do we all know Jesus, but to different degree and is it God's will?

I know, lots of questions, but they are from a few prayers on this:

John 14: 6 Jesus said to him, I am the Way and the Truth and the Life; no one comes to the Father except by (through) Me.

And this:

John 1. 1. In the beginning ( before all time) was the Word and the Word was with God, and the Word was God Himself.

2.He was present originally with God. 

3. All things were made and come into existence through Him; and with out Him was not even one thing made that has come into being.


----------



## gtparts (Mar 12, 2011)

Only one Jesus, but each who has a relationship with Him has a unique experience. Yes, there are some basic and necessary similarities, but because each person is unique, so is the relationship.

The Holy Spirit is called the "paraclete" in Greek, the one who comes along side and comforts, but that is just one task He works out through his indwelling. He alerts us to error, keeps us from danger, gives insight to things we cannot discern on our own. He intercedes when we don't know what to pray for or how to "get to that place" where we can calm down and get organized in our thinking.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 12, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Only one Jesus, but each who has a relationship with Him has a unique experience. Yes, there are some basic and necessary similarities, but because each person is unique, so is the relationship.
> 
> So does this apply to denominations and other religious traditions as well as the individual, so that because each is unique, so is the relationship?
> 
> ...


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 12, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Is the Holy Spirit unique to christians?


 
To the extent that the Holy Spirit causes conviction of sin and points the way TO Christ, I'd say no.  Anyone in a faith that does not embrace salvation in Christ has the potential, by the same Spirit, to be guided and convicted of the truth and turn to Christ and the kingdom of God.

Same for "denominations", I suppose there are some that embrace a very social/liberal "gospel" that is not of grace, but is rather one of works/duties/religious rituals. The Holy Spirit can bring guidance to those hearts whom God calls into the liberty of the Lordship of Jesus Christ.  

Finally, each one of us needs some conviction about sin and its consequences everyday, the Holy Spirit does this work in a heart and leads believers to the cross.  To humble oneself is not a one time thing at the time of salvation, we need to rely on the Comforter to bring us the truth, even if it hurts.  Because the confession of those will bring His peace and comfort.


----------



## gtparts (Mar 12, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Only one Jesus, but each who has a relationship with Him has a unique experience. Yes, there are some basic and necessary similarities, but because each person is unique, so is the relationship.





gordon 2 said:


> So does this apply to denominations and other religious traditions as well as the individual, so that because each is unique, so is the relationship?



I'm of the opinion that the Holy Spirit doesn't waste any assets on denominations or traditions. He operates at a deeper level, and the only one that counts, the individual.




gtparts said:


> The Holy Spirit is called the "paraclete" in Greek, the one who comes along side and comforts, but that is just one task He works out through his indwelling. He alerts us to error, keeps us from danger, gives insight to things we cannot discern on our own. He intercedes when we don't know what to pray for or how to "get to that place" where we can calm down and get organized in our thinking.






gordon 2 said:


> Is the Holy Spirit unique to christians?



 He can and does interact with the lost from an external position, bringing conviction to sinners. His position relative to Christians is internal, bringing significantly more to the redeemed. Only Christians can relate to God fully, because the Holy Spirit only indwells Christians.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know a Jesus , I know the Messiah of Israel and his Name is Yeshua, and will be Yeshua when he returns not Jesus.

So I wonder how he will take being called by a different name with no significant meaning ?


----------



## whome (Mar 12, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> I don't know a Jesus , I know the Messiah of Israel and his Name is Yeshua, and will be Yeshua when he returns not Jesus.
> 
> So I wonder how he will take being called by a different name with no significant meaning ?



Good thing I believe in the one who decides who is saved and who is not.... sound familar????


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 12, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> To the extent that the Holy Spirit causes conviction of sin and points the way TO Christ, I'd say no.  Anyone in a faith that does not embrace salvation in Christ has the potential, by the same Spirit, to be guided and convicted of the truth and turn to Christ and the kingdom of God.
> 
> Same for "denominations", I suppose there are some that embrace a very social/liberal "gospel" that is not of grace, but is rather one of works/duties/religious rituals. The Holy Spirit can bring guidance to those hearts whom God calls into the liberty of the Lordship of Jesus Christ.
> 
> Finally, each one of us needs some conviction about sin and its consequences everyday, the Holy Spirit does this work in a heart and leads believers to the cross.  To humble oneself is not a one time thing at the time of salvation, we need to rely on the Comforter to bring us the truth, even if it hurts.  Because the confession of those will bring His peace and comfort.



I agree.
Bible example reminds me of two men.  

One was an Ethiopian in the desert, the other was Cornelius, a Roman officer who had faith in God.
Each man sought the truth of God.  The Holy Spirit replied and sent teachers who provided everything the seeker had longed for.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 13, 2011)

whome said:


> Good thing I believe in the one who decides who is saved and who is not.... sound familar????



Of Course and his name is Yeshua not Jesus
Which one do you believe in ?


----------



## whome (Mar 13, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Of Course and his name is Yeshua not Jesus
> Which one do you believe in ?



How about the son of God... Christ.
Is that acceptable to you?


----------



## formula1 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re:*

Yahshua, Yehshua, Yeshua, Iesous, Iesus, or Jesus(english transliteration). They all refer to the same Savior who in Christ the Lord. 

Yes, English has transliterated many things, but I know my Savior lives and I know that my Father in heaven knows whom I speak of when I speak the name of Jesus, transliteration or not.  He is my Savior!

God Bless!


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 13, 2011)

whome said:


> How about the son of God... Christ.
> Is that acceptable to you?



Very Much So.
Do you believe in Him ?


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 13, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Yahshua, Yehshua, Yeshua, Iesous, Iesus, or Jesus(english transliteration). They all refer to the same Savior who in Christ the Lord.
> 
> Yes, English has transliterated many things, but I know my Savior lives and I know that my Father in heaven knows whom I speak of when I speak the name of Jesus, transliteration or not.  He is my Savior!
> 
> God Bless!



So You don't mind if I call you Barthelomiu ?


----------



## whome (Mar 13, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Very Much So.
> Do you believe in Him ?



Does a bear poop in the woods?


----------



## formula1 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re:*



Lowjack said:


> So You don't mind if I call you Barthelomiu ?



You can call me whatever you want. But this is not what I said, is it?

What matters to God is what is in the heart! I'll let Him take care of that!

God Bless X 2!  You now have a double blessing!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 14, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> So You don't mind if I call you *Barthelomiu* ?



Is that his name translated from another language into english?


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 14, 2011)

Barthelomiu  yes chinese, LOL


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Mar 16, 2011)

faith and the Bible!


----------



## Israel (Mar 16, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Often we have heard someone say "You don't know So-And-So as well as I do."
> 
> As individual saints do we all know Jesus the same? I'm thinking perhaps not or no we don't all know Jesus or God the same or the same degree.
> 
> ...



What an excellent question.

Thankfully (I believe) I (perhaps we, but I dare not be presumptuous about anyone elses testimony) have been brought to a place where my rightness about anything is not even to be a consideration. After however long it has been that I have suffered under the onus of trying to prove myself right...even in my faith...even to myself, I believe the Lord was never in it.
When I read these words now, I begin (again, I believe) to see what was being said, _is being said_ "For we do not preach ourselves, but Christ..."
And I see that it really doesn't matter at all...and ridiculously...even the question of "my own salvation" (that sounds so stupid to me now) is moot.
I am, it seems, compelled by one thing alone...and for which, when I am false to it...to suffer deeply...the testimony of Jesus Christ. Not who I am...but what I see of Him.
I have seen a man who cares nothing for himself...a man who cares nothing for the appearance and power of men...even those with power over his flesh, a man who is not moved by fear or guilt...whether it be self generated or religiously imposed...a man who speaks the truth to his own hurt...and is never at all interested in gaining any advantage in this world...even if and when by dint of what (I believe) the true God does through Him might impress others enough to allow him a "leg up".
I have seen this man show me someone I could never see without him...and that he has told me this person is both His God, and my God, His Father and my Father. And I believe him when he tells me that is the only reason he came...to help me find my way back home.
He is my brother, my master, my Lord, my King...and he is not, despite all my obvious failings, fears, shortcomings and what remains of worldly cleverness...ashamed to call me his brother.
I believe him because he is the ONLY one who has ever told me all the truth about myself, who knows me...but not to shame me, and who gave himself for me.
Thankfully he has sent another to show me in experience that the things he has had written of him...are true.
I am not right about anything, and even if all my faith I have presumed is wrong...He is still right.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 16, 2011)

jasonmiddlebrooks said:


> faith and the Bible!







I notice your avatar. I am a taxidermist. Ever notice how ugly a deer's head is when you look at it with your "real" eyes. It is so ugly that it is beautiful sort of...kind of, perhaps like a doopy mule type look... etc

If a taxidermist was to make a trophy mount exactly like the deer in your avatar lots of people would say, " That is kind of ugly." Perhaps luckily or not most taxidermist cannot.


----------

